

Kinect For Windows SDK Available for Download - brudgers
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/jgalasyn/archive/2012/02/01/kinect-for-windows-sdk-v1-0-is-posted.aspx

======
thedangler
I wonder how long until this is ported to something other then windows. None-
Officially.

